

The Other Social Network - why Campus Network lost out to Facebook - grellas
http://www.slate.com/id/2269131/pagenum/all

======
qasar
I dont fully agree with the author's view that between the two, CN failed
because of facebook's "simplicity", "the Harvard factor", and some basic
features. The difference between the two teams is much greater.

My thoughts on why CN failed: (1) The CN team. I think Goldberg shutting down
the site because he had 250k user base while FB had got to a 1m says a lot. If
Goldberg was really a visionary, the 1m user base should have inspired him and
his team. (2) Montreal? Why? You want to dominate a web platform for
University students and you go to Montreal? (3) Support network. Where as
FB/Mark found great people to support him, seems like CN was going at it
alone. If public profiles we're working, who better to know this then the CN
team and advisors? If fb was growing because of the capital they raised,
change your strategy and do the same.

In the words of Napoleon "Between a battle lost and a battle won, the distance
is immense and there stand empires."

